# An uncommon US military Casio G Shock DW6600



## Laurent (in France) (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,

just received a lot of six Casio G Shock DW6600 coming from a military source in USA;

althought it is known that those watches are not officialy issued to US army they are common among soldiers,

BTW, one of mine has a marking on the back and I have heard about military units marking their DW6600,

so any opinion of the sense of this marking ?

cheers,

Laurent

























any possibility that DSRV stands for "*Deep Submergence Rescue Vehicle*" ?

DSRV-1
010

...could be the DSRV number one "mystic"

watch number 10...

That would be super cool !

Here the wiki link :

Deep Submergence Rescue Vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Bonjour, Laurent,

Yes, that watch is most probably issued by the supply department to the dive locker (thereby re-issued to one of the divers) tending the DSRV. 

I spent almost 3 decades in the Navy and therefore I know that because the Navy dive manual requires anyone wearing a dive pin to wear a watch, the Navy buys relatively cheap dive watches for their troops. The 6600 is a favorite of the seal teams on the east coast. 

No JLC's around this compound...lol

Salut!


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Nicely done, Pablo! Laurent, I put a link to this thread over on the G-Shock forum, as I know those guys will find it interesting.


----------



## Laurent (in France) (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for this super cool info,

and greetings from France !

Laurent


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

deepcdvr said:


> Bonjour, Laurent,
> 
> Yes, that watch is most probably issued by the supply department to the dive locker (thereby re-issued to one of the divers) tending the DSRV.
> 
> ...


Great info Paul, hey have you happen to have seen any Resco's or Kobold's in the dive lockers???:-!


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

That's a terrific find, Laurent. DSRV-010 matches up well here and could very plausibly have been used by a navy diver or technician on a DSRV assignment.
The DW-6600 has been a favorite of law enforcement, EMS, firefighters, and the military. I don't know if it was officially endorsed, but US Navy seals have been seen wearing these too. And, it has been worn by NASA personnel.


----------



## johnee (Jan 1, 2009)

This is all very fascinating to me mostly because that's a very ugly watch!
my personal opinion of course.


----------



## Laurent (in France) (Sep 5, 2006)

Here a few better pictures,

regards,


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

Laurent (in France) said:


> Here a few better pictures,
> 
> regards,


Yeah, notice the little triangles/arrows that mark off the seconds? The rumor around here is that the watch was specifically built for divers/SEALs and that the triangles are actually fins (or flippers) and they count off seconds as you count your fin 'kicks' - which is how you measure distance while traveling to your target.

I doubt any of that is true, but I know guys that swear that is a "No Sht" story...lol..

They do look like little fins, though, don't they?


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

I think they look like Doritos! Perhaps cross marketing?


----------



## Cali kid (Feb 7, 2009)

You're the man Paul and congrats Laurent on a wonderful find!


Trevor


----------



## couscous garbit (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi, these watches were used by french military forces too no?
I think I saw them on french soldiers wrist.
Somebody could confirlm or not?

Regards,


----------



## Shakir Sharky (Apr 14, 2013)

Laurent (in France) said:


> Hi,
> 
> just received a lot of six Casio G Shock DW6600 coming from a military source in USA;
> 
> ...


Saw one of the guys in the reality show "Bomb patrol Afghanistan" wearing it... He was a soldier in the EOD unit in Afghan... I have one too and I think it just looks awesome.. Perhaps you could sell me one of those babies for me to restore back to pristine condition?


----------



## Laurent (in France) (Sep 5, 2006)

My DW6600 DSRV-1 Mystic is now for sale, if interested, PM me,

regards


----------



## bartcatapult (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Guys, thanks for the info about G-Shock DW6600, glad that I have one in my collection, but this is Made in Korea


----------



## longteng (Oct 13, 2013)

cool answers, cool watches!


----------



## Watch Possum (Sep 17, 2013)

Doritos perhaps, but my vote is for slices of pesto pizza, with the darker ones topped with spirulina. That superfood makes sense for SF operators: Hi protein; light, compact and easily transported; no need for bulky MREs. Indicator on face represents number of slices for wearer to consume, compensating.for calories burned per hour. What an incredible watch! 

Not sure about the "manufacturer" of such amazing pizza though. Will do web research. Stand by.

But meanwhile, enter my starting bid at $17K. I must have this prototype, and lose weight. ;-)


----------

